# What are you paying for bulk salt ??



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Just did a pre order at $ 65.00. Seems high ??

Have a friend in Detroit tell me he is paying $ 45.00


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Money


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Just did a pre order at $ 65.00. Seems high ??
> 
> Have a friend in Detroit tell me he is paying $ 45.00


It depends on how much you can take or need. The guy that takes 8 to 10 flowboy loads will pay a lot less than 20 tons.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Money


Yeppers but not always 

Good to have friends....had one just give me about 75 ton.   

And get this...he delivered it too.

But I still need about 400 more ton.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

FredG said:


> It depends on how much you can take or need. The guy that takes 8 to 10 flowboy loads will pay a lot less than 20 tons.


I am paying $65 a ton delivered in northern pa...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

lfaulstick said:


> I am paying $65 a ton delivered in northern pa...


That's a decent price, Again depending on your quantity.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Yeppers but not always
> 
> Good to have friends....had one just give me about 75 ton.
> 
> ...


Give you or sell you. LOL around here you would have to pull teeth to get a spreader full. They make it hard now you can't bring your own truck to the mine.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

FredG said:


> Give you or sell you. LOL around here you would have to pull teeth to get a spreader full. They make it hard now you can't bring your own truck to the mine.


Yes, given to me. A friend had a satellite office in Toledo and had to move his stuff. So, because I have helped him, he was helping me. He brought me the salt. It is a bit chunky....I need to break it up.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Yes, given to me. A friend had a satellite office in Toledo and had to move his stuff. So, because I have helped him, he was helping me. He brought me the salt. It is a bit chunky....I need to break it up.


That's a nice score, Good for you.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's 51 a ton from Toledo central salt picked up according to the quote I have. I would guess you might be able to do a bit better if you wanted to haggle.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

$82 per time in South Dakota


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick B said:


> $82 per time in South Dakota


I'm assuming you mean $82. per ton? That's the highest I heard yet.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes per ton sorry. We order 24 ton at a time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick B said:


> Yes per ton sorry. We order 24 ton at a time.


24 ton is probably the minimal? NO.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's 51 a ton from Toledo central salt picked up according to the quote I have. I would guess you might be able to do a bit better if you wanted to haggle.


So I guess my another friend is right...he is paying 45

I wonder if they load durring storms ??


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Its a truck load and figure if I'm going to order it I should just a truck load. Delivery charge is the same no matter what.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick B said:


> Its a truck load and figure if I'm going to order it I should just a truck load. Delivery charge is the same no matter what.


24 Tons would be a minimal delivery here. Do you know what your going to use. The more you take the cheaper the price and this is without negotiating. Just like if you were a multiple pallet buyer. Same with stone. It is cheaper for me to stock stone delivered at my yard than to truck it myself. Salt is a touch different because it does not keep like stone.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes it does not keep to well.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> So I guess my another friend is right...he is paying 45
> 
> I wonder if they load durring storms ??


400 ton and you don't have storage or a way to load it?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 400 ton and you don't have storage or a way to load it?


Ya...It just magically appears in his truck...:hammerhead:


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

OH how nice that would be...my building only can handle about 60 ton in bulk that is. My skid steer cannot stack it high enough


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

golly if I knew bulk salt was THAT cheap I'd stop buying bagged on pallets. I guess I need to get with the game. paying 5$ a 50lb bag.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

FredG said:


> 24 Tons would be a minimal delivery here. Do you know what your going to use. The more you take the cheaper the price and this is without negotiating. Just like if you were a multiple pallet buyer. Same with stone. It is cheaper for me to stock stone delivered at my yard than to truck it myself. Salt is a touch different because it does not keep like stone.


I've had salt sit all summer many times - over 300 ton once and it was good to go come winter. I've found some really good deals come April when guys wants to empty out there salt bin to put soil/mulch/stone etc


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

$90/ton here but that is bone dry at the automated feed. If you buy from the other yards it is a little cheaper.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Auto feed ??? What do you pull under a shoot and pay for what you get ?

$ 90.00 a ton, wow...if you need some you can have some of mine


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

redclifford said:


> I've had salt sit all summer many times - over 300 ton once and it was good to go come winter. I've found some really good deals come April when guys wants to empty out there salt bin to put soil/mulch/stone etc


Well there I'm in the construction biz, I don't use mulch and I don't stock top soil, The only think I stock is salt (winter) inside and crush & run outdoors. The salt I had from last year needed some breaking up. I don't prefer to have a lot of salt left over come spring. I probably would if I could get 300 ton for $25.00 per ton.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

ME TOO


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

On a Call said:


> Auto feed ??? What do you pull under a shoot and pay for what you get ?
> 
> $ 90.00 a ton, wow...if you need some you can have some of mine


Yes sir, $90 a ton. You set up an account and they give you a 4 digit code, then when you come to get salt you pull under the shoot, enter your code, and select an amount (in lbs), the conveyor runs the amount off and away you go. It is pricey, but its convenient in the fact that your not waking some Joe Blow up in the middle of the night to load your salt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a pretty neat idea. Not sure if it's $30 a ton neat though.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's a pretty neat idea. Not sure if it's $30 a ton neat though.


Kinda my thoughts, but even the places that you get loaded with a loader around here are pushing $80-85 and most of those have wet salt. This system is the driest salt I have ever seen.


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

$66.01 a ton delivered.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> OH how nice that would be...my building only can handle about 60 ton in bulk that is. My skid steer cannot stack it high enough


You got to build some kind of ramp out of the salt so you can get up there if you got the room.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes I have tried that...just not enough room  . I need to build a bin.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Whats a "flowboy"?

75-85/ton delivered here....price doesn't change much (if at all) until you start buying/committing to at least 250-300tons +

No minimum pick up amount here. Been to the terminal in anything from a 1ton dump to a semi. Doesn't matter. Delivery charges are a different story, of course there are minimums on that


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> Whats a "flowboy"?
> 
> 75-85/ton delivered here....price doesn't change much (if at all) until you start buying/committing to at least 250-300tons +
> 
> No minimum pick up amount here. Been to the terminal in anything from a 1ton dump to a semi. Doesn't matter. Delivery charges are a different story, of course there are minimums on that


Flowboy is similar to a large dump tractor trailer with a live floor. It has a conveyor for tight spots were you can't dump. Meaning inside building or wires and tree's while paving etc. Great for salt if you don't have a huge salt barn like the state.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

FredG said:


> Flowboy is similar to a large dump tractor trailer with a live floor. It has a conveyor for tight spots were you can't dump. Meaning inside building or wires and tree's while paving etc. Great for salt if you don't have a huge salt barn like the state.


10-4...guess I've just never heard that name for them before


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

We call flowboy - live bottoms


----------



## Ajpropertycare (Nov 18, 2016)

On a Call said:


> Just did a pre order at $ 65.00. Seems high ??
> 
> Have a friend in Detroit tell me he is paying $ 45.00


Central Mass we are paying $99- $119 per ton


----------



## Ajpropertycare (Nov 18, 2016)

On a Call said:


> Just did a pre order at $ 65.00. Seems high ??
> 
> Have a friend in Detroit tell me he is paying $ 45.00


In central ma we are paying $99- $119 per ton


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad I don't live there


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

redclifford said:


> We call flowboy - live bottoms


Live bottom, Walking floor, Flowboy aii the same just what they call them in your area.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I payed $85 ton deliveried for magic


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

that seems really cheap for magic salt? the few times I've priced its been ridiculous...lucky you I guess


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

That's the going price out of the port bulk pricing. Towns are paying 71.25 a ton delivered.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 17, 2016)

Wish I could get salt at your guys prices. Down here in southwest va cheapest I've found is $108 delivered. Don't have any ports. Most salt has to be trucked 5-6 hours and costs $40-$50 a ton for delivery


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just got pricing - 67$ and 87$ treated.4.95 ton delivery.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

73.50 deliver semi loads


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

FredG said:


> Live bottom, Walking floor, Flowboy aii the same just what they call them in your area.


A live bottom is conveyor belt so nothing like a walking floor. I'm in the same area as red Clifford. I'd never get a walking floor trailer to deliver salt again.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

So what is a walking floor in your area? Like the garbage trailers? They pretty much unload the same way. NO? Maybe I'm wrong just asking. I'm not right all the time, Just 99.9% of the time. LOL


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> So what is a walking floor in your area? Like the garbage trailers? They pretty much unload the same way. NO? Maybe I'm wrong just asking. I'm not right all the time, Just 99.9% of the time. LOL


A walking floor has slats that are 3 to 4 inches wide and run the length of the floor. When you run it all the slats move back about a foot then only every 3rd one moves to the front at a time keeping the bulk material in place. It then continues this cycle until the trailer is empty.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

walking floor


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> A walking floor has slats that are 3 to 4 inches wide and run the length of the floor. When you run it all the slats move back about a foot then only every 3rd one moves to the front at a time keeping the bulk material in place. It then continues this cycle until the trailer is empty.


They're called the same thing here.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JD Dave said:


> A live bottom is conveyor belt so nothing like a walking floor. I'm in the same area as red Clifford. I'd never get a walking floor trailer to deliver salt again.


You were right I was wrong, That would not work to good for salt.


----------

